# Scratched dash cluster help



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

So I've had my car for around 18 months and after a few days I noticed the instrument cluster was quite scratched on the perspex. What products are out there or techniques that people have tried?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Zaino Z14 plastic magic cleaner polish is very good for instruments cluster, I use it on rolls and Bentley's.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

chongo said:


> Zaino Z14 plastic magic cleaner polish is very good for instruments cluster, I use it on rolls and Bentley's.


Could it be used on piano black interior plastics too?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Brasso if u've any lying about works wonders on watch crystals as well.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

+1 for the Zaino product and a soft cloth (like the one you get with your glasses from the optician).


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

If you don't want to buy a specific polish any paint polish your have would do on Chrome plastic, and black piano interiors and even clusters. Just remember clean the polish oils before deciding job is done some times the oil hides these imperfections and they last a month or so and then reappear. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

steve_07 said:


> Could it be used on piano black interior plastics too?


Yes mate:thumb: very good on piano black, but don't use any fine paint polish, the abrasive are to large and sometimes they can make it look worst than it is:thumb:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Does the Z14 actualy remove fine scratches,or mask them?
Whats the best applicator and method chongo?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

graham1970 said:


> Does the Z14 actualy remove fine scratches,or mask them?
> Whats the best applicator and method chongo?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Be interested to know the same.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> Does the Z14 actualy remove fine scratches,or mask them?
> Whats the best applicator and method chongo?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


It cleans and polishes the surface and removes hair line scratches and if your clusters are a bit dull, it will bring them back up, as for masking, I don't think it does. I use to and still do use it on lacquer wood trim and my clusters :thumb:
Just apply a tiny bit to a soft short pile MF cloth and lightly rub it in a circular motion, but out of sun. Don't for get that the piano black is very thin, so any other polish with abrasive in it can do more damage.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I did mine recently by removing the instrument cluster and polishing with a da. I used a white spot pad and m205 and they turned out great, crystal clear.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

BaileyA3 said:


> I did mine recently by removing the instrument cluster and polishing with a da. I used a white spot pad and m205 and they turned out great, crystal clear.


Problem for me is the cluster is very much set into the dash and I can't see any screws or anything around it.

I was tempted to get one of those mini shinemate ep803 polishers and seeing If the extension bar would be long enough to go through the steering wheel. It would have other interior and exterior uses too.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

You can even by hand it's always recommended by machine as its faster but by hand works too within few passes. 

@chongo I used 205 always for cluster I even wet sanded my pickup cluster once as it had been scuffed badly by someone and it came back new. 

It doesn't matter which polish as long as it's fine there are hardly any abrasives and for them to make damage you must create enough heat which isn't that easy by hand or on small areas by machine. As you would run slower trying not to get stuck in the edges. 


BTW OP if you have a picture of full cluster we might help by telling where and how it comes apart. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

steve_07 said:


> Problem for me is the cluster is very much set into the dash and I can't see any screws or anything around it.
> 
> I was tempted to get one of those mini shinemate ep803 polishers and seeing If the extension bar would be long enough to go through the steering wheel. It would have other interior and exterior uses too.


If its the same as mine on my seat which it does look to be you would have to pull out the centre piece of plastic underneath the cluster which should expose two screws then undo those and pull forward.

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

REVERSiN said:


> You can even by hand it's always recommended by machine as its faster but by hand works too within few passes.
> 
> @chongo I used 205 always for cluster I even wet sanded my pickup cluster once as it had been scuffed badly by someone and it came back new.
> 
> ...


Well that's good to know.:thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

See if you can get a can of Plexus and polish it by hand; it may be good enough before you remove the steering wheel and get the clocks out. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

tosh said:


> See if you can get a can of Plexus and polish it by hand; it may be good enough before you remove the steering wheel and get the clocks out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is plexus and where can I get it?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I got mine from MotorGeek a very long time ago; works well by hand on clocks and Perspex (motorbike clear screen)

http://www.plexusplasticcleaner.com/about.html

Check eBay and Amazon if no stockists in the uk; I'm sure there are other equivalent products in the uk.

I have heard good things about this; haven't tried it myself: VuPlex Multi Surface Cleaner (Amazon)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

tosh said:


> I got mine from MotorGeek a very long time ago; works well by hand on clocks and Perspex (motorbike clear screen)
> 
> http://www.plexusplasticcleaner.com/about.html
> 
> ...


Its says its a cleaner?? so it will take out small scratches?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Very light cut, more of a filler, but specifically for Perspex. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Bought some z14 to try. Will see how I get on.


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

My dials have slight marks when sun shines on them direct fairly annoying for a 2 year old car..Just don't want to make it into a huge job, so wondering what is worth trying thats simple and does not require heavy correction during


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

chongo said:


> It cleans and polishes the surface and removes hair line scratches and if your clusters are a bit dull, it will bring them back up, as for masking, I don't think it does. I use to and still do use it on lacquer wood trim and my clusters :thumb:
> Just apply a tiny bit to a soft short pile MF cloth and lightly rub it in a circular motion, but out of sun. Don't for get that the piano black is very thin, so any other polish with abrasive in it can do more damage.


Out of interest have you used this on any nav/mmi type screens or is that a no no.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

steve_07 said:


> Out of interest have you used this on any nav/mmi type screens or is that a no no.


Big no no mate, I think Maplin do something for nav screens:thumb:


----------

